# My new 04' 325xi - no options (56K warn)



## BMWn00b (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Bfesters,

2004 325xi Grey Green Metallic/Black Leatherette (Stock)

Thanks for your inputs before and during the purchase. I finally picked it up yesterday (cold and rainy dayand couldn't drive around much). The car is almost completely stock. I didn't need any option other than a folded rear seat and heated seats.

These are the photos I could get so far:

Your jokes on its appearance are welcome 

At the dealer:


----------



## BMWn00b (Sep 26, 2003)

At the parking lot in the mornin'


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## BMWn00b (Sep 26, 2003)

Have been driving it around in town like crazy. I have never made so many excuses for taking my car out...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats on the new car !! :thumbup: 

Drive it in good health


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

BMWn00b said:


> Have been driving it around in town like crazy. I have never made so many excuses for taking my car out...


 Yep, I remember that feeling.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Mathew said:


> Yep, I remember that feeling.


It fades away quickly, though


----------



## ivan308 (Jul 23, 2003)

Congratulations!! I am jealous.... still waiting for mine. You can read mypost in the general board about the ordeal. Hopefully Tuesaday.


----------



## BMWn00b (Sep 26, 2003)

ivan308 said:


> Congratulations!! I am jealous.... still waiting for mine. You can read mypost in the general board about the ordeal. Hopefully Tuesaday.


Sorry about your painful ordeal Ivan, Good Luck!

Law of averages says that you'll get a "zero trouble" machine and score quite a few chicks :angel: in the next few days... unless you are already booked and taken


----------

